# Hi all



## trav101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey everyone. Name's Travis. Just started to going to a Krav Maga school in Tucson. I have a very little experience back in high school (12 years ago) with a generic karate school, but I consider this my beginning in the martial arts. Look forward to the discussions here and hope to meet some new friends.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Henderson (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome Travis, nice to have you aboard.  I look forward to your posts! 

:wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to mt!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!   

Mike


----------



## bydand (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Tons of friendly knowlegable people here.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome 
terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Travis and welcome to MT!!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Travis!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Travis, welcome aboard!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 3, 2006)

Good to  have you here 

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm fairly new to this board as well so it feels strange to welcome you here but I would like to say have fun with your training and make use of this site.  It is a great place to get your questions answered.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Travis.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Travis!


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, what ya gonna say


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Many fine people here!  Enjoy!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

